# certified fiberglass/sandpiper boats



## perchman (Feb 9, 2005)

I Just Bought A Used Sandpiper 16 Ft , Does Any One Have The Same Boat. I Have A Few Questions
1). When The Boat Is In The Water Should I Keep The Plugs In /or Out For The Self Bilge Holes.
2). Can You Repaint The Inside Deck Of The Boat. If So With What Paint


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Try the boating board.
Fisherkid


----------



## beachbum (Jun 18, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> Try the boating board.
> Fisherkid


This is the boating board.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

beachbum said:


> This is the boating board.



Post was moved originally!


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

Try e-mail to: [email protected]

Website: http://www.marshallcat.com/M15Lines.htm


----------

